# Cubase iC Pro VS Lemur - Best solution for Touchscreen?



## adam_lukas (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi guys! 

Finally ordered an iPad to control my DAW, Cubase. 

There are a ton of tutorials how to do this with Lemur at the time being - to me it looks rather time consuming and complicated compared to Steiberg's inhouse app iC Pro. (which does not seem to be hyped as much as Lemur)

Has anyone tried out both and can leave some words here? 

What I like to have laid out on my touchscreen (excerpt)

.) Section select ("Only show strings") 

.) Show tracks with data on it

.) Transport options

.) CC Controls


Excited to hear your thoughts on this as well as reports! 

Best wishes from Vienna, 
Adam


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Adam !

Never used Lemur, but I gave Cubase IC Pro a try (even if I'm using it mainly when I'm recording folks, to let them manage their own cue mixes).

Everything that is possible via Cubase macros would work with Cubase IC Pro. You can set it up to have the iPad screen full of buttons related to shortcuts and/or macros.

So "Selection Select" or "Show tracks with data on it" : Yes ! Everything that is related to Visibility options, etc.

Transport options : Also yes 

But CC Controls, I'm afraid that's not possible. If what you want is faders on the iPad to ride different CC's, that's not an option available.

Hope this helps !
Emmanuel


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah, if you want CC controls, Lemur is the way to go.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 28, 2017)

If you are finding Lemur a bit too complicated maybe check out TouchOSC too, it's a bit more straight-forward (read: limited  ) and does all the things you want.


----------



## adam_lukas (Nov 28, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> If you are finding Lemur a bit too complicated maybe check out TouchOSC too, it's a bit more straight-forward (read: limited  ) and does all the things you want.



Mihkel, I watched all your brilliant tutorials the other day - thank you for taking the time and explain everything so detailled, step by step and easy to follow! 

I was about to get Lemur and start programming but then I stumbled upon iC Pro and it just seems like plug and play. 

Midi CCis something i can live without with, having it on the iPad so I guess in my case, iC Pro is the way to go. 

I recently joined the Hans Zimmer Master Class and would also be interested in how this would work: On his iPad, he can change parameters of Zebra like reverb, LFOs, etc. But the faders don't look like anything that is around like iC Pro or Lemur. (I assume it's custom built) 
but being able to manipulate synth parameters with your iPad would an amazing thing to have. 

Any thoughts on this, or maybe even tutorials? 
Thank you guys for joining in!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 28, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> On his iPad, he can change parameters of Zebra like reverb, LFOs, etc. But the faders don't look like anything that is around like iC Pro or Lemur.



Any parameter that you can control with MIDI can be controlled from Lemur. Faders, knobs, buttons, XY-pads, anything. 

For most things the setup in Lemur is actually very straightforward:
- create an object in Lemur Editor
- assign a MIDI message to that object by selecting it and editing the MIDI mapping window
- hit MIDI learn for whichever parameter you are trying to control in Cubase / in your instrument and wiggle around your Lemur object
- done! 

As for visuals, Lemur comes with a couple of different visual styles for faders & buttons. You can also create your own graphics for it, though that is definitely quite a complicated task. There are also some cool custom graphics for faders and buttons available to download for free in the User Library at the official Lemur website.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 29, 2017)

I tried the IC Pro, but went for Lemur in the end. Way more customizable options than the IC Pro. You can find user templates for Cubase that you can modify to your liking. Plus there are commercial templates available as well.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Nov 29, 2017)

I didn't have time to buy and set this up yet but what I would use is this: http://www.metasystem.io

Ic Pro is nice but I can't work with the small buttons and the divided areas - just looks stupid to me. But it works.


----------



## Cecco (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, Lemur is way more powerful, but I am using Cubase Ic Pro and doing fine.
You can do some CC controls. For instance Add or Subtract 10 to CC1 ( or whatever CC you need) is doable in Cubase with the Logical Editor. Then you can control that with your iPad and Cubase Ic pro


----------



## TintoL (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a different system but based on an android tablet.

I tried ic pro and lemur. But, I ended up using xotopad. It's very limited in terms of designing a custom shaped and organized template. But, it can do the same things lemur and ic pro does. 

The difference with xotopad is that it's an actual software in windows. It doesn't load into android or ipad. There is an advantage to this. The connection to the daw is virtually created inside the computer and is mega stable with zero latency. Plus, there is zero complexity to install. 

Now, I still use the android tablet as the touch device for xotopad, because instead of connecting lemur wireless, I connect the tablet as a monitor wireless or wired. And it's supper simple to install and it connects itself. I use this app to connect the tablet as a 5th monitor:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ph.spacedesk.beta&hl=en

The advantage of been a windows software is that I could be using the tablet as a monitor holding only xotopad for a full screen controller, or, if I don't want to loose the eye connection with cubase editor, I simply move xotopad to my main monitor or the side monitor and use the mouse to click.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm actually using a Windows Surface 3 Pro, running Andy, the Android emulator and on that I'm running Midi Kinetics Composer Tools Pro, C_Brains and MK Transport as one program. Tons of buttons you can program in there and the rest of the features are awesome...

The only problem I'm having is that the recorded output of slider movements with CC's is that it's very stepped, not smooth at all.

@TintoL Thanks for the link to xotopad, didn't know about that one.


----------



## adam_lukas (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks like I will go for Lemur after all for the sake of controlling other things too like Zebra. @Mihkel Zilmer - is it possible to switch easily between Lemur programs? By default, I'd like to have the Cubase controller open but eventually change to the Zebra controller and switch back and forth - is this like "switch and go" or do I need to close the app, open the other program, close again, open the Cubase controller again?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 30, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> Looks like I will go for Lemur after all for the sake of controlling other things too like Zebra. @Mihkel Zilmer - is it possible to switch easily between Lemur programs? By default, I'd like to have the Cubase controller open but eventually change to the Zebra controller and switch back and forth - is this like "switch and go" or do I need to close the app, open the other program, close again, open the Cubase controller again?



You can have a bunch of different tabs in one project. Technically, each container can have multiple tabs, and containers can contain other containers - meaning that you could have layers (tabs inside tabs). Or tabs for only half of the screen, or whichever combination you can think of.

In your case you could make one tab for Cubase, one for Zebra. You can just switch between them with on-screen buttons, or you could even set up Cubase track selection following and have it switch between tabs automatically depending on which track you have selected in Cubase.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 30, 2017)

Wondering what the combo Lemur-Zebra is like. Good for automating?


----------



## TintoL (Nov 30, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Wondering what the combo Lemur-Zebra is like.



Well, Diva is already nks compatible. I am sure Zebra will be too. Once that happens. Game changer. That komplete kontrol sure does an awesome work at mapping all for you plus it has feedback capabilities. I would use that rather than mapping all of zebra on a tablet... that will be soo much work.

As an example, Spitfire's midi feedback with nks is incredible. Move the "easy mix knob" and you will see all mics giving you feed back and updating in real time in the KK control screens. Plus, all mapped for you. No tech stuff AT ALL TO DO.

AND NOW EVEN EAST WEST PLAY is compatible with nks.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 30, 2017)

TintoL said:


> Plus, all mapped for you. No tech stuff AT ALL TO DO..


Great info, thanks! It's looking more and more like the NI keyboard would be the perfect secondary controller.


----------



## neelesh (Jul 11, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I'm actually using a Windows Surface 3 Pro, running Andy, the Android emulator and on that I'm running Midi Kinetics Composer Tools Pro, C_Brains and MK Transport as one program. Tons of buttons you can program in there and the rest of the features are awesome...
> 
> The only problem I'm having is that the recorded output of slider movements with CC's is that it's very stepped, not smooth at all.
> 
> @TintoL Thanks for the link to xotopad, didn't know about that one.





Hello! I am trying to do the same with bluestacks Android emulator and surface pro 3 But am not able to connect to lemur editor from my mac pro so unable to upload any template into the surface ... Did you have to do some tweaking before you could. Load up the midi kinetics template ? 

Thanks


----------

